# WTH is Lets Go To The City?



## a talking Turnip (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok
Now I may sound like a REAAAAALLLLY big noob for this but,
Is Lets Go To The City the European version of City Folk?
Cause in Canada I've NEVER heard of Let's Go To The City...
Feel free to call me a noob xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 16, 2008)

lol ur NOT  noob. but yes lets go to the city is the European name. ^__^
im in Canada too!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea, and I hate that name D:

Why do we get dumped with the stupid name just because City Folk sounds like City (insert swear word beginning with F here) in a strong Australian or English accent?


----------



## Princess (Dec 16, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Yea, and I hate that name D:
> 
> Why do we get dumped with the stupid name just because City Folk sounds like City (insert swear word beginning with F here) in a strong Australian or English accent?


^ oh nvm lmfao im slow at these things.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 16, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Yea, and I hate that name D:
> 
> Why do we get dumped with the stupid name just because City Folk sounds like City (insert swear word beginning with F here) in a strong Australian or English accent?


Hehe... I've never really met a English.Australian person IRL so I've never heard that before but thats pretty funny City (insert swear word here)


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Yea, and I hate that name D:
> 
> Why do we get dumped with the stupid name just because City Folk sounds like City (insert swear word beginning with F here) in a strong Australian or English accent?


that's the reason why they changed it?  well, I live in the USA but the European name actually fits the game more.  let's go to the city sounds like you visit for a while and come back to your town.  city folk sounds like you live in the city.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 24, 2008)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's go to the city sounds like a game for a five year old..


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

you have a point there...


----------



## Riri (Dec 24, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. No offense to european players but it's kinda dumb they'd make a game for anyone 5 to fifty, then make it sound like a 5 year old game. Oh and cryindarkness and paperCheese I live in Canada too!


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, does anyone live in the USA?


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol, why can't Nintendo end the controversy but naming the games "Animal Crossing 1-3"?


----------



## AC guy (Dec 24, 2008)

Cause naming them AC1 AC2 AC3 well then people wouldn't buy it let's say Nintendo would be way done in their sales but who cares City Folk i just say CF it sounds better but let's go to the city WT* i mean come on City Folk yes that could be replaced with a swear word but Europe people kinda got the title suited for them CF is a lot better than "Let's Go To The City" no offense Europeans.


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 24, 2008)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> lol, does anyone live in the USA?


I do  :veryhappy:


----------



## Dr. Godai (Dec 24, 2008)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> lol, does anyone live in the USA?


*Waves*


----------



## Roel (Dec 25, 2008)

My game is called like this (I'm from holland)


----------



## genandnic (Dec 25, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argreed, but no one wants to hear City Folk in an accent..
I'm in the US and I think CF is better.


----------



## Charly (Dec 25, 2008)

Agreed lol when i bought it i thought i had the wrong game until i came on here and looked at this but yh if your english and say city filk it sounds as if you are swearing :S


----------



## SamXX (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah European name.
Gay isn't it.


I'm in Europe so don't say I'm skitting or anything.


----------



## scrunch (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually "lets go to the city" was a name to get kids into playing the game in Australia...


----------



## Sota Toy (Dec 26, 2008)

paperCheese said:
			
		

> Lol, why can't Nintendo end the controversy but naming the games "Animal Crossing 1-3"?


Because ACWW was hardly even a sequel...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 26, 2008)

Actually AC:WW probably was because it failed so bad compared to AC:GC..AC:CF is barely a sequel


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 26, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a horrible 3rd party title


----------

